# Help with buying new A6



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a close friend who wants to trade in her 04 A6 3.0Q for a new 07 3.2Q. I don't have the details but the sticker on the new car is $50,100. I haven't been car shopping for while and am out of the loop. Does anyone have a feel for what A6's are going for? Are they in demand or are the dealers looking to get rid of them? I don't see many of the new ones on the road. Their offer was her car plus $31K which is not even close to what she'll consider. Her car is perfect with new tires and 44K miles. Basic A6 3.0 Quattro with Tip and no Bose but 17" wheels. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Help with buying new A6 (rwbassoc)*

http://www.kbb.com


----------



## CandyWhiteTSi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Help with buying new A6 (iwantanaudi)*

interesting story... one dealership (my mother bought an a6) said there were none in the area that she was looking for and would sell one they had for 52,xxx... sticker was around 54k... this was not what she was looking for since it had no technology package, the stock 17"s , and no navigation... another dealership had the same exact car she was looknig for (atlas gray with black leather, fully loaded with nav, tech pkg, premium, cold weather, 18"s) and ended up taking off around 10k off the sticker!







it was brand new, 06, with 150 miles on the odo... shop around and you'll find a good deal... she ended up getting hers for around 45-46k...


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Help with buying new A6 (rwbassoc)*

KBB has that trade in excellent cond @ 19k with 44k miles on it.
Just like everybody else in the world, people want more for their trade than it's actually worth. 
Those numbers don't sound crazy.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Help with buying new A6 (jperryrocks)*

Thanks to all who responded. 
She made the deal last week and takes delivery today. The final deal was her 04 A6 3.0Q and $28,800 for the new 07 A6 3.2Q with premium and technology package with an MSRP of $50,200. This was the best they were going to do. That's the problem when the only two Audi dealers in your town are owned by the same people (Morro Auto Group of Chicago). They let us walk on that deal to the Infiniti showroom next door. She wants another Audi (creature of habit) and really did not want another make. I can't blame her as I drove the new A6 and was very impressed. IMO noticeably improved over my wife's 04 3.0Q A6 and head and shoulders above my 06 Passat 3.6L in refinement and content. Now I'm jealous!
Thanks again.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Help with buying new A6 (rwbassoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rwbassoc* »_She made the deal last week and takes delivery today. 

Time to update your sig








I'd be interested in hearing the comparison between the A6 and your Passat, as my g/f wants to get a Passat Wagon. She likes my A6, but needs a wagon to haul the dog (and foster dogs) around on occasion. And an A6 Avant is out of her price range.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Help with buying new A6 (carman63)*

I will let you know that are going to be quite a few of the A6 3.0 and 2.7Ts in the used car market because peoples 24-36month leases are going to expire.
with the advances in the new A6, the has lowered the trade value of the older car. No car is in excellent condition to a dealership or wholesaler so try and figure on a fair to good level on kbb.com and take a number somewhere in the middle of those.
Every dealership is different and the story above of takint $10k off, that car was probably a leftover 2006 with about $3000 dealer cash + normal car markup.

Just remember your sales person is a human being and deserves to make a living.


----------

